# Please allow me to introduce myself to you



## Raju Katwaroo (Dec 18, 2018)

My name is Raju Katwaroo and I am a Prince Hall Freemason. 
I came across this site from following a link while viewing a YouTube video 



  Masonic Improvement. I hope to learn more about the craft.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you belong to?


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bro. Jones is a regular on here actually.


----------



## LK600 (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm a man of wealth and taste?  

Sorry, soon as I read the title of your post the song started playing in my head.   

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Dec 18, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I'm a man of wealth and taste?
> 
> Sorry, soon as I read the title of your post the song started playing in my head.
> 
> Welcome to the forums Brother!



Same haha


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## tldubb (Dec 22, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I'm a man of wealth and taste?
> 
> Sorry, soon as I read the title of your post the song started playing in my head.
> 
> Welcome to the forums Brother!






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Dec 22, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Bro Raju.

You're from the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago ?


----------

